# John Deere 1026R Limited forward power but will climb a tree in reverse



## Miles426 (8 mo ago)

Hi all!!! I just bought this machine and have just performed a full array of maintenance. New transmission filter, genuine JD Hygard, cleaned the pump screen, changed the oil and filter, both fuel filters, and greased it up. The reason for all the maintenance is that it definitely needed it and I thought it would solve the issue below.

The problem. When the unit has run for about 3-5 minutes I notice almost zero forward transmission power in high gear along with a strain in the forward pedal and a medium pitch hydraulic whine like the system is maxed out. This is on the flat ground. On a slight incline the low gear will do the same. The reverse pedal is the exact opposite. I could climb a tree in reverse if the bark doesn't let go.

I've purchased the JD 1026 tech manual. What adjustments am I looking for or what part needs to be fixed

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Miles, welcome to the forum.

You need to adjust the hydrostat foot control pedal.


----------



## Miles426 (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hi Miles, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You need to adjust the hydrostat foot control pedal.


Awesome! I will do that right away! Thank you


----------

